# ترانيم الافلام الدينيه



## tenaaaa (12 يناير 2009)

دى بعض من ترانيم الافلام الدينيه يارب تعجبكم
1-ترنيمه بتسمح بالتجارب من فيلم القديسه مارينا الراهبه
http://www.4shared.com/file/19365652.../__online.html

2-ترنيمه الله معك من فيلم الانبا بيشوى
http://www.4shared.com/file/19365504.../__online.html


3-ترنيمة و انت معايا للمرنمة هايدى منتصر من فيلم فخر الرهبنة تماف ايرينى

http://www.4shared.com/file/18088781...nta_m3aya.html

4-ترنيمه خلينى اعشلك للمرنمه هايدي منتصر من فيلم فخر الرهبنه

http://www.4shared.com/file/18088407..._a3eshlak.html


5-ترنيمه عريانا خرجت من فيلم القديسه مارينا الراهبه
http://www.4shared.com/file/19365871.../__online.html

6-ترنيمه علشان ما حبك من فيلم القديس بشنونه
http://www.4shared.com/file/19365952...___online.html





منقول 
​


----------



## mico2005 (21 يناير 2009)

*متشكر خالص خالص
بس لي طلب ممكن تر نيمة فيلم الشهيدة دميانة اللي هي ياربي اليك أصرخ*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 يناير 2009)

*الللللللللله تسلم ايديكى
انا اخدت  ساعات تسمح بالتجارب
وعريان خرجت من بطن امى 
لانى كنت بدور عليهم
ميرسى جداااا*


----------



## المزاحم (23 يناير 2009)

اخونا mico 
ترانيم فيلم القديسة دميانة على يوتيوب
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuH2Si_1R98&feature=related


----------



## mico2005 (24 يناير 2009)

*شكرا جدا للمزاحم علي تعبك
ياريت لو فيه منها صوت بس ، يعني صوت  نقي مش من الفيلم*​


----------



## المزاحم (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخونا انا عايز ترانيم فيلم الانبا بولا


----------



## ابراهيم الخياط (29 يناير 2009)

["شكرا على مجموعة الترانيم هذة+++
وارجوا ايضا ترانيم فلم القديس الانبا يوحنا القصير وشكرا+++++


----------



## SALVATION (29 يناير 2009)

_مشكوره كتييير تينا لتعبك 
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 يناير 2009)

thank you


----------



## الانبا ابرام (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم الجميلة وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## مارينة (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على تاعب محبتكم انا بجد مشعرفة اقول اية الترانيم رائعةبجد ربنا معاكم:94::big29:


----------



## نانا نانو (10 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوضك بس نفسي في ترنيمة سلمت أمري اليك من فيلم ابونا توماس السائح ياريت لو قدرت وميرسي[[


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا للمجهود والترانيم الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على الترانيم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maryoum (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااا وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا على التراتيل دي. عايزه ترانيم فيلم بهنام وسارة من فضلك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 فبراير 2010)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (1 فبراير 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترانيم فيلم جبل الدم (شهداء اسنا و الام دولاجي) و هو فيلم جديد. معلش عايزه ترنيمة (لو كنت عليل) و ترنيمة( انا شفت خلاص النور بعني) من فيلم بهنام وسارهmp3 شكرااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (1 أغسطس 2010)

*لو سمحتم عايزه ترنيمة فوق الكتاف من فيلم جبل الدم mp3*


----------

